# Dirt Rally - Maus unsichtbar



## iTryX (3. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend,

habe mir heute als Spaß Dirt Rally runtergeladen und wollte es gerade testen, doch ich komme nicht weiter.
Beim der Aufforderung Gamma - wo man die Helligkeit einstellt, steht weiter, doch ich kann weiter nicht drücken da ich keine Maus angezeigt bekomme.

Habe leider keinen Plan was das sein kann.   

Bitte um Hilfe.


MFG


----------



## Profitroll (4. Januar 2018)

Die Maus muß man erst mal aktivieren. Pfeiltasten und Return sind gefragt.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2018)

iTryX schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> habe mir heute als Spaß Dirt Rally runtergeladen und wollte es gerade testen, doch ich komme nicht weiter.
> Beim der Aufforderung Gamma - wo man die Helligkeit einstellt, steht weiter, doch ich kann weiter nicht drücken da ich keine Maus angezeigt bekomme.
> ...



Musst du Änter drücken!!!!


----------

